# Does the world need an Autonomous Suitcase?



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/bensin...gnize-faces-and-avoid-strangers/#cbd0a3a5426f
The Ovis is not the first suitcase of this type, however. A company named Travelmate launched something similar (also via crowdfunding) a year ago. But the Travelmate sells for $1,100, the Ovis' crowdfunding price is $399, and final retail price will be around $700.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I thought they killed these after the lithium battery ban on planes


----------

